# I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Been told ****ing TWICE tonight that I'm just seen as a "friend". :hide 
Once by my "ex"...he says he had a good time last night with me(and we didn't do just friend stuff--we done ALOT of kissing and stuff) but he says he's too paranoid and cant trust anyone due to his previous relationships. He sent me this huge message telling me why he's paranoid...I know some of his last ex's done some crazy **** but that doesn't mean I'm going to. He's known me (well off & on anyway) for 2 years...he should kinda know me by now... I think it's just an excuse. I done something wrong. But I don't know what :afr 
And then the guy that kept telling me he "loved me"...but said he didnt want a relationship(HA!) now has another new girlfriend... I knew from the beginning he was a liar and he hasn't seem interested for days...that's why I went to see my ex, he was talking to me more than this guy and I'd always had feelings for him. Now neither one of them will talk to me. Wonderful. Just my luck. Never really expected anything to work out with either one though. No expectations, no disappointments. :blah 
I don't get why people don't like me...they seem to at first...then they avoid me like the plague. Maybe I AM the plague. People treat me like I am. I feel like I have the plague or something right now, I'm coughing my lungs out.
Might as well get used to being alone and might as well get to liking it cause it's apparently the way things are gonna be. Until death. :fall


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

There was a comedian, Mitch Hedberg (RIP), that described his comedic performance like a stack of pancakes. At first you're all excited because, hey, pancakes, you don't get pancakes all the time. Then before you get finished, you're just sick of them. You figure you'll avoid pancakes for a while and try something else.

That's how I always feel my dealings with women goes. At first, they're all excited because I'm nice and they think I'm funny and intelligent and all that. After a while, they just seem to get bored with me or they decide they like someone else. It sounds like things are going that way for you.

The thing is, I keep putting myself through it, knowing there's a good chance it's going to happen, again. Why? Because it just takes one time for that girl to not get bored with me. When that happens, it'll make all that other stuff worth it. I don't like going through the pain, but if it gets me to where I want to be then that's just part of it.

The thing is, and the thing that took me forever to realize, is that you aren't doing anything wrong. All you're doing is liking someone. It's their actions that are screwing everything up. No one should ever be ashamed or feel bad about liking another human being. It's good to care about someone else, it's a sign that you are a good person. As much as you want to take the blame for this because you are the one with SA, those guys are the people that are self-centered and ignorant of others feelings. Not you.

I know that probably doesn't make it hurt any less, but just realize as long as you are following your own moral judgments, there's nothing you are doing wrong. It's the reactions of those around you that are making you feel bad. There are people out there that won't do this. I can't tell you where they are or how long it will take to find them, but they are out there.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

You look like a hot/sweet girl (I'm totally straight, I swear). It won't be long until some lucky guy finds you. The ones you've been hanging out with are just somewhere else in their minds.

But it does sound like you were being a bit naive about the situation. If a guy says, "I love you, but I don't want a relationship" then move on--you deserve better. Don't stick around thinking he'll change. And if you like a guy, don't make-out with him unless he commits to being your bf if that's what you want, or else you just get hurt. Good luck in the future!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with the above two posters. You deserve better.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how long that guy and his new gf stay together.
She may have to endure a lot, something you probably wouldn't have wanted to be in anyways.

Your current "relationship" with your ex strikes me as strange. It seems like you two are trying to rekindle something, but that something could be an impossibility. And all the kissing part sounds like a kind of friends-with-benefits arrangement of sorts. Reminds me of a time when one of my exs and I embraced a year after breaking up. It was really just a momentary flash of reminisicing. It was best that nothing else happened, that we continued going our separate ways.

It would be interesting if you took an online poll asking if others saw you as "Just a friend." You just might be surprised at the results.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Keith Myath said:


> There was a comedian, Mitch Hedberg (RIP), that described his comedic performance like a stack of pancakes. At first you're all excited because, hey, pancakes, you don't get pancakes all the time. Then before you get finished, you're just sick of them. You figure you'll avoid pancakes for a while and try something else.
> 
> That's how I always feel my dealings with women goes. At first, they're all excited because I'm nice and they think I'm funny and intelligent and all that. After a while, they just seem to get bored with me or they decide they like someone else. It sounds like things are going that way for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks...but I'm going to try to stop liking anyone. I might as well hate everybody except my family and the few close friends I have...all I get is hate in return, anyway so why bother?
Things have ALWAYS been that way for me...people seem crazy about me at first and then it's like the next day, they suddenly want nothing to do with me anymore. Ah ****, these people can rot in hell for all I care.



NightinGale said:


> You look like a hot/sweet girl (I'm totally straight, I swear). It won't be long until some lucky guy finds you. The ones you've been hanging out with are just somewhere else in their minds.
> 
> But it does sound like you were being a bit naive about the situation. If a guy says, "I love you, but I don't want a relationship" then move on--you deserve better. Don't stick around thinking he'll change. And if you like a guy, don't make-out with him unless he commits to being your bf if that's what you want, or else you just get hurt. Good luck in the future!


Thanks...no guy would consider himself lucky to have me though...trust me, enough have had me or had their chance to have me. None want me, and even if they do for awhile, there's obviously something about me nobody likes cause it never lasts. And I didn't stick around thinking that guy would change...thats why I went to see my ex. But it proved I was right when I saw he had a new girlfriend. It wasn't that he needed to "get stuff straightened out" or whatever ****ty excuse he gave, it was just that he didn't want to be with me. Not that I really care. I didn't let myself get close enough to him to care about him anyway.....but my ex.....he hurt me once before...this time I was hoping it would work with him. But I also didn't expect anything good since 1)he hurt me in the past & 2)I expect nothing good from people anyway. No expectations, no disappointments. People are only here to make me miserable.



srschirm said:


> I agree with the above two posters. You deserve better.


Thanks, but there is no better. Not for me.



Optimistic said:


> It'll be interesting to see how long that guy and his new gf stay together.
> She may have to endure a lot, something you probably wouldn't have wanted to be in anyways.
> 
> Your current "relationship" with your ex strikes me as strange. It seems like you two are trying to rekindle something, but that something could be an impossibility. And all the kissing part sounds like a kind of friends-with-benefits arrangement of sorts. Reminds me of a time when one of my exs and I embraced a year after breaking up. It was really just a momentary flash of reminisicing. It was best that nothing else happened, that we continued going our separate ways.
> ...


They'll probably end up getting married. Anyway I dont really care. Like I said I didn't let myself get close enough to him to care about him anyway. I never expected us to end up together...we didn't have enough in common to make it work. He complained about my quietness too much.
There is no relationship with the "ex" anymore.... I think he's stopped talking to me entirely now.
Well there was definitely something there for me, but I guess he realized he can never like me in that way. As everyone else always realizes. :fall 
And if anyone said they thought of me as more than a friend they would be lying...or they would change their mind after meeting me a couple of times, anyway. **** people. I'm going to move to mars and marry an alien.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a feeling there are people who think you're interesting and likable, but you either don't see it or pass them by.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont think so...and even if they did, like I said...they'd change their mind in a few days, a few weeks, maybe a few months.......


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I dont think so...and even if they did, like I said...they'd change their mind in a few days, a few weeks, maybe a few months.......


You might be surprised...

Maybe the next one will be different.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I doubt it very much. Nobody has been any different yet. There's only one person who's stuck around that I've dated & that I believe may have stuck around a long while...my very first ex...but he was just using me. So I had to break up with him.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Well you're better than me. At least you have exes. I've only had one "ex." And he only wanted sex too. Hah. Most of the guys won't date me they just see me as the extra girl they can use for sex and sh*t. Hate it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

aww  All guys just want sex apparently :roll 
I'm not better than you though. I wish I had never met any of my exes. :afr


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Thanks...no guy would consider himself lucky to have me though...trust me


*raises hand*

I know how you feel though. I've been close to 2, maybe 3 girls in my life, and I've never been considered more than a friend. I always hung out trying to get the balls to say something, and before I know it, the girl is dating or screwing another guy. Each time, I cut off contact rather quickly afterwards.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It's happened to me sooo many times...people hate me :sigh Sometimes makes me think I must not be human.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

The 2-3 times it's happened to me is enough to scare me away from females period. I don't think I can take the pain you get when you have so much to tell the other person yet it's like something is physically blocking you from saying it.

I'm 23 in a month, and I already feel like I'm lost forever.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll never find anyone. Might as well give up.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I'll never find anyone. Might as well give up.


 :wife :mum


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



srschirm said:


> :wife :mum


^That looks like me with one of my exes. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

So you went all rolling pin on them, huh?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > :wife :mum
> ...


i would definately not want you mad at me, little miss. I'd sleep with one eye open. :b

and you'll find somebody, just give it time,


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



srschirm said:


> So you went all rolling pin on them, huh?


lol, no, I just wanted to. :b



Scrub Ducky said:


> i would definately not want you mad at me, little miss. I'd sleep with one eye open. :b
> 
> and you'll find somebody, just give it time,


haha, as long as you don't treat me like ****, you're fine. :b but I seriously believe I'll never find anyone.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> haha, as long as you don't treat me like @#%$, you're fine. :b but I seriously believe I'll never find anyone.


Can we say delusional? :lol  :teeth


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

srschirm wants you, little miss.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> srschirm wants you, little miss.


Shhhh, you're not supposed to give away the secret!! :blush


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Your saying that your the plague. Your not exactly putting the best vibe out there. 

I used to tell myself. I hate myself, I'm ugly, noone will ever like me, etc. 

When I was at the gym, I was like I envy him there going for a longer time then me. I changed that. This is honestly what I say now. Your doing a great job, your gorgeous, Your awesome. :lol Yeah, it might sound cheesy, but It makes me feel much better. I guess I'm treating myself with kinder, gentler words. You need to do the same.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful girl...stop being negative and take a fraction of the energy you're using to put yourself down on this thread and go write out some positive affirmations about yourself and relationships--and post THOSE!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

People do avoid me like the plague...what am I supposed to do, lie and say everyone worships me?
Being positive gets you nowhere except disappointed. NO EXPECTATIONS, NO DISAPPOINTMENTS.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> People do avoid me like the plague...what am I supposed to do, lie and say everyone worships me?
> Being positive gets you nowhere except disappointed. NO EXPECTATIONS, NO DISAPPOINTMENTS.


I ran with a negative attitude for a long time. I thought it would shield me from all of those emotions that trick you into letting your guard down so you can get kicked in the teeth, again. I found out that even when you make yourself expect the worst, you still end up disappointed.

I don't know, I don't guess I have any real advice. Luckily, you won't be disappointed by that, right?


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*

...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Keith Myath said:


> I ran with a negative attitude for a long time. I thought it would shield me from all of those emotions that trick you into letting your guard down so you can get kicked in the teeth, again. I found out that even when you make yourself expect the worst, you still end up disappointed.
> 
> I don't know, I don't guess I have any real advice. Luckily, you won't be disappointed by that, right?


But you're not nearly as disappointed if you aren't expecting it...or at least I'm not. The "no expectations, no disappointments" attitude works for me...because I've TRIED to think positive in the past and it just hurt me in the end... lately I've not been expecting anything good...and it doesnt hurt nearly as bad as when you're so excited, expecting things to go great and then you end up let down. It was like I would have rather blown my brains out than be let down that much...but now I only expect the worst. Cause no matter what, my life is gonna be ****ty anyway so...I might as well be negative and go through life a little easier.
And yeah, no advice=no expectations...no disappointments. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



theysee said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never find anyone. Might as well give up.
> ...


I dunno, I'm not gonna expect anything. And apparently nobody likes "myself"...everybody on here anyway, tells me I need to change and be "positive". Uh this is me. Why should I change and be something I'm not?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Changing your attitude isn't a bad thing and it will probably help the way guys react to you. 
My ex-friend was always negative and she never had a positive thing to say. That was very annoying and it didn't make me really want to talk to her. She brought me down and I didn't need that. Even when I tried to make her feel better, she had something negative to say, a real "Debbie Downer".

When I'm interested in someone, I try not to project my negativity onto him. I don't know if that's what you're doing with guys, but like I told my friend, confidence goes a long way, even if you don't believe it at first....and I'm not saying that everything will go just right even when you put a positive and confident attitude out there because sometimes the person you're into may not be into you as much or maybe there's no chemistry, that's the way it goes sometimes. BUT I do believe that a positive attitude and confidence will make you more appealing to the opposite sex. We know you're attractive physically so you already have that going for you. 

I also don't expect anything, I don't like getting my hopes up so I agree with you on that part.
A lot of these guys out here are ****ty and only want one thing. That's why I'm not looking for anyone, but all hope isn't lost. Maybe it'll happen when I least expect it. Right now I don't even care. It's whatever.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Changing my attitude is changing ME...that's like saying I need to change my appearance or that I need to get an entirely new personality. This is who I am. My attitude is part of who I am. I don't go around saying negative things to people all the time though. Honestly I try to keep it to myself most of the time(I don't speak much in person unless I'm pissed off anyway), it just comes out on these forums. Not everything I say is negative but in general I am a negative person. Nothing & no one can change that. Ever. But I can meet people and them not know I'm a pessimist at first.
And I guess I'm just the opposite of everyone else cause overly positive people get on my nerves. :stu I mean it's fine to be positive some...I got in positive moods last year...I was actually happy then. But when people are ALWAYS positive and always telling ME to be positive...it makes me wanna slap 'em, honestly. It's like some people would be happy & positive if they got their arm chopped off or something...just doesn't seem realistic to me. I try not to say negative things about myself or the other person to their face though(that is unless they're an ******* and then of course I dont care what I say to em)...I learned that the hard way-- I used to put myself down and my ex told me to be more confident and more positive. :blah But that doesn't mean I can just change and become an optimist. I don't even want to be an optimist because that's not me.
So I just need to find the only other pessimistic social mutant on the planet. :b I wonder where he or she is. :con


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Changing my attitude is changing ME...that's like saying I need to change my appearance or that I need to get an entirely new personality.


Scare-All, I notice in a lot, not all, of your posts you use words that show you view or expect things in the extreme. Words like "entirely," "all," "99%," "always," "ever," "impossible, " etc. are extreme words that sometimes are not accurate. I don't believe that one's attitude, for example, means that one has to come up with an entirely new personality. Just like changing one's hairstyle doesn't mean changing one's entire appearance. Yes, it can make a difference, but how would it change one's clothes, for example?

I've not always been an optimist. I don't go through the world with rose-colored glasses. Avoiding an extreme view and attitude about people has helped me a great deal. It doesn't have to be overly optimistic or overly pessimistic (everyone sucks). A balanced view can work wonders. Have you tried that out much lately?


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Changing my attitude is changing ME


I stopped here. Your attitude is not who you are. I will use being a retail manager as an example. I have a staff to overlook and motivate to do well. There are always some parts of the retail world and how we operate our store that aren't always met with the best attitude. My job is to make my staff change their attitudes from negative to positive when needed. Being a job, if they don't follow my instruction and change their attitudes about whatever they don't like, they won't be working in my store for much longer. So far, I haven't had an issue when having to make this instruction. Attitudes of my staff changed, not their personalities.

Obviously attitudes towards relationships is not any kind of a job requirement, but to ever be happy in a relationship, a positive attitude is a life requirement. I, myself, don't have that positive attitude yet, but if anything is ever going to change, it has to change sometime.

I do think it is possible to somehow find a relationship with our current attitudes, but that relationship will never last if the attitude doesn't change once in that relationship.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

A positive attitude and confidence are not the same thing.

You can be somewhat negative, but don't let it sound like you're wallowing in self pity.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*

If I say words like that then it's pretty much always accurate. Maybe not always but close enough.
If I changed my attitude, I wouldn't be myself. You can say whatever you want to try to make me believe otherwise, but my attitude is part of who I am.
I've already said overly-optimistic people annoy me, and that I would never want to be like that. And I've also said that not everything I say is negative.
And I never said everyone sucks(well unless I'm extremely pissed off at the world & having a horrible day)...but alot of people do suck.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



PGVan said:


> I do think it is possible to somehow find a relationship with our current attitudes, but that relationship will never last if the attitude doesn't change once in that relationship.


If you found somebody who had the same attitude (or similar) it might work :b


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> If you found somebody who had the same attitude (or similar) it might work :b


But do you honestly think you would be happy in a relationship where the attitude is more negative than positive?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> theysee said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":04e3d]I'll never find anyone. Might as well give up.
> ...


I dunno, I'm not gonna expect anything. And apparently nobody likes "myself"...everybody on here anyway, tells me I need to change and be "positive". Uh this is me. Why should I change and be something I'm not?[/quote:04e3d]

There are some very good replies on this thread. Kudos to everyone for trying to help.

Shauna, everyone on here likes you and wants you to succeed. That's why we take the time to post. Modifying your attitude a bit wouldn't be akin to changing your personality. I am trying to be much more positive in my life, and it's making a big difference. Yes, I still have my anxieties but I'm more at peace in my life. You can still be yourself and enjoy life. I know this is true.

You cannot be happy thinking the world and its inhabitants are these awful things. There is a lot of good in the world too, as evidenced by these boards.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: I'm always seen as "Just a friend".....*



PGVan said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > If you found somebody who had the same attitude (or similar) it might work :b
> ...


I was happy in my last serious relationship...while it lasted.



srschirm said:


> Shauna, everyone on here likes you and wants you to succeed. That's why we take the time to post. Modifying your attitude a bit wouldn't be akin to changing your personality. I am trying to be much more positive in my life, and it's making a big difference. Yes, I still have my anxieties but I'm more at peace in my life. You can still be yourself and enjoy life. I know this is true.
> 
> You cannot be happy thinking the world and its inhabitants are these awful things. There is a lot of good in the world too, as evidenced by these boards.


I don't see any evidence to any good in the world. :stu 
I seriously doubt everyone here likes me. And just like being more positive has helped YOU, having a negative/careless attitude has helped me alot. I used to try to be positive and it just left me with nothing but disappoint & sadness. I think I'm fine just the way I am.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

There is nothing inherently wrong with how you are now...we just want you to feel good about yourself and other people. :yes 

I don't know one person on here who dislikes you. I guess I could be wrong, but I see no evidence for the contrary.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll never feel good about other people. Only certain ones...I'll always be paranoid of other people though and dislike people in general. It would be different if they didn't treat me like ****, but since they do...yeah, that's my attitude towards them.
I feel better about myself than I used to though...dunno if that's saying much but, oh well.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok...so I can see where you're coming from, let me ask you this: is there anyone on here that you don't particularly care for?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Protective measure. Being negative, that way when something positive happens it is like a surprise. Expect the worst, that way when it hits it doesn't hurt so much. Happens to people who have been burnt a lot in the past or are extremely sensitive to even minor letdowns. You can change the way you view things and your attitude, you can change you, sometimes these changes happen naturally over time, but if it doesn't work for you and makes you feel even worse, why bother?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Protective measure. *Being negative, that way when something positive happens it is like a surprise. Expect the worst, that way when it hits it doesn't hurt so much. Happens to people who have been burnt a lot in the past or are extremely sensitive to even minor letdowns.* You can change the way you view things and your attitude, you can change you, sometimes these changes happen naturally over time, *but if it doesn't work for you and makes you feel even worse, why bother?*


 :ditto Thank you, FINALLY somebody who undertstands! :boogie



srschirm said:


> Ok...so I can see where you're coming from, let me ask you this: is there anyone on here that you don't particularly care for?


Nope, nobody on here I can think of.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Prodigal Son":48c07]Protective measure. *Being negative, that way when something positive happens it is like a surprise. Expect the worst, that way when it hits it doesn't hurt so much. Happens to people who have been burnt a lot in the past or are extremely sensitive to even minor letdowns.* You can change the way you view things and your attitude, you can change you, sometimes these changes happen naturally over time, *but if it doesn't work for you and makes you feel even worse, why bother?*


 :ditto Thank you, FINALLY somebody who undertstands! :boogie



srschirm said:


> Ok...so I can see where you're coming from, let me ask you this: is there anyone on here that you don't particularly care for?


Nope, nobody on here I can think of.[/quote:48c07]

Even if you act like you expect nothing, you still _want_ something to happen. Until we find him/her, we'll always be hoping to find that special person.

And the fact that most everyone on here is nice blows your whole humanity theory to shreads.  :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

srschirm said:


> Even if you act like you expect nothing, you still _want_ something to happen. Until we find him/her, we'll always be hoping to find that special person.
> 
> And the fact that most everyone on here is nice blows your whole humanity theory to shreads.  :yes


I don't act like anything. I really don't expect anything. And while I might want it to happen, thinking in the back of my mind "Don't get your hopes up, don't expect anything good" is always better for me than "Yeah something great is gonna happen here"....cause you know which one is usually right anyway. :b And if the opposite happens, then great, wonderful, fine... but it ain't likely.
And I'm sure there's somebody on here who isn't nice, they just haven't shown it to me yet. I know some people here annoy me, the fact that they're too optimistic...actually I don't care if they are or not but telling me to be optimistic when that's bad advice...bugs me. But anyway aside from that...there's an ******* everywhere you go. No matter what. Even my mom & dad have always said that and they're not pessimistic people, really. Actually I can think of one weird guy who USED to come here, I dont think he comes here anymore...that was a long time ago. But he was an *******. :b


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm just guessing here, but by the sounds of their reaction, maybe you're being too nice/pushover when you're with them and they lose respect for you because of that. Next time, try doing what you want to do, stand up for yourself, and not just going along with what other people want, and see if that works better.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

So I should be a ***** and say whatever's on my mind? Kinda figured that...I guess that's why *****es and assholes have millions of people around them who are crazy about them.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No you shouldn't have to change your attitude to find (and keep) someone, but unfortunatly you probably will have to either change it or lie about it if you want them to stick around. Its not fair or right but most people hate negativity and for them its a dealbreaker.


----------

